# A Ghost Dream



## JuneJosh (Nov 10, 2011)

Blue on black; depicting, what I consider to be, a ghost's dream


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's gorgeous, it's mesmerizing!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh man! Hadn't seen this, great work JuneJosh. Puts me in the mind of that great painting called "the scream".


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

Great work! it's an amazing painting...


----------

